# ScrOG vs Topping vs Natural in a Tall Space Which Will Bring the Upper End Yeild



## MrFilthyBuds (Apr 7, 2006)

So I have decided I think I am going to go 3/4 NFT and 1/4 Aero just to see what happens and to see if I can manage (a trois (funny? no? ok..)) the mechanics of a larger scale aero system and possibly go over to it next grow.  Hey I'm an ambicious guy. So knowing that now it comes to, which methodology of pruning do I use.

I should mention that I am using 4 X 1000w lights for my grow area I believe. At least as of now. I also am unsure of whether based upon the way NFT works (root issues and what not), I will be able to go with multi cropping and harvesting something all the time or if I need to do it big shabang style and boom shakalaka them all at once from beginning to end.

Balancing the whole, 

Plants per SQ foot
and 
Yield per Watt

Will topping fewer plants create more yield in my large space because I can let the plants get big?

Or will having a bunch of medium sized plants in a ScrOG configuration offer more bang for the buck?

Also I didnt see anything on this site for NFT anyone here grow with it?


----------



## GanjaGuru (Apr 8, 2006)

Of all the different styles of growing I've tried, I've done a NFT grow and really don't know much about it.

I HAVE however grown aero and it's very labor-intensive.  You need to check up on your plants 3 x/day, and a nozzle clogs plants can die in as little as 6 hours.
And because of the long roots, if you have 1 plant die all the others plants in that tube will be negatively affected.

When you top a plant, it takes 2 weeks to recover.  I only recommend topping an indoor plant if the # of plants you have is a factor.

I would do a hydro (ebb n flo) sog. 
Stick some rooted clones under the lights, veg 'em for maybe 1--3 weeks, then 12/12 'em.
In my ebb n flo I veg rooted clones for 3 weeks, at which point they are 15" tall.  When they finish 2 months later at 3' tall they yield approx. 1.5--2 oz. per.

I knew a guy that would veg his rooted clones for just 3 days before flowering them, and he got 1--1.25 oz. per.
But it wasn't as good as mine  .


----------



## MrFilthyBuds (Apr 9, 2006)

I like that idea, I have just been struggling with myself to come to a conclusion on something that I see as big factor in how the shit grows.

I have looked at NFT a little more and I think ebb and flow is just way easier and NFT has similar issues of one plant dieing the rest get the pain too and there is no mutli cropping in the same table. 

I think I will probably have 2 tables in the flowering room, 1 in the veg room, and harvest a table every month from the flower room, and replace it with the clones from veg or something like that.


----------



## 420FREEDOM (Nov 6, 2008)

6 plants at a time medical grow

I do 3 in Veg , 3 in flower, all three weeks apart in age and keep them rotating.  I harvest every three weeks and take clones every three weeks before moving one 9 week old plant into the flower room. 
veg uses 2   400 watt t5's and covers 4X4  800 watts total.
Flower uses 2 600 watt HPS, but i want to bump it up to three. Yiels is 8 oz avg. per plant per 3 weeks. I want to do Co2 in the future and scrog also.


----------



## massproducer (Nov 6, 2008)

400 watt T5's?  8 ozs per plant, with a 9 week veg, please explain more


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 6, 2008)

*Yea, Super t5's?

So these things grow better than my sunmaster cool deluxe? I agree with mass explain about these "magic lights"

BTW your lying because you can't harvest every three weeks with only 1 veg and 1 flower room. Thats 24 oz every 3 weeks with three plants. And you cant do seed to harvest in 6 weeks. Sorry buddy. Thats like 3 weeks veg 3 weeks flower. LMAO!

Don't revive a 2006 thread and spew useless garbage pleasse. :rofl:*


----------



## Runbyhemp (Nov 6, 2008)

> BTW your lying because you can't harvest every three weeks with only 1 veg and 1 flower room.



Of course you can, you can do it with one room, nevermind two. I have 1 grow room, and if I wanted I could be harvesting 2 plants every week with a bit of planning. It's very possible.


Think about it .... He's got 3 plants in the flower room ... 1 @ 9 weeks flowering (ready to be harvested), 1 @ 6 weeks flowering and 1 @3 weeks flowering. When he harvests the nine week old plant he moves one from the veg room in. The next plant will be ready in 3 weeks and so the cycle continues ......



> Thats 24 oz every 3 weeks with three plants



No it's not ... he said 8 ounces from a plant every 3 weeks. Although I find this difficult to believe it *is possible* to get 8 ounces from a plant that has been vegged for 9 weeks ! The 3 plants that are flowering are under 1200W HPS.

Be careful when you call people liars and say they "spew useless garbage". From where I'm standing you're the one that's giving the wrong information.


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Nov 6, 2008)

420FREEDOM said:
			
		

> veg uses 2 400 watt t5's and covers 4X4 800 watts total


 
i too would like an explanation, where can i find these lights?


----------



## SoFlnightlight (Feb 8, 2009)

hees right I grow dwc with T-5ho 8 bulbs per 432 watts. I use 3 lights(New Wave)  last run 4 Lemon skunk veg 25 days flower 9 weeks. 4 plants total dry 14 oz. Could have done better plants overgrew one another in 32 gallon tub. Had to prune too many fan leaves which could of gave them more energy. Don't use 600 halide/hps anymore. These lights r great vertical and right on top of the plants. They work best in SOG BTW. just my opinion. Thanks for listening to my 2 cents!!
                  SMOKEM IF U GOTTEM!!

Check out HidHut for the lights
            AllAmericanhydro
              GOOGLE T-5Ho GROW LIGHTS!!


----------

